# Budgie moulting



## Jxiong (Aug 11, 2016)

So I was told yesterday that my budgie (Anzu) is moulting and I wanted to know if there is anything I could do to help him moult better/easier and what kind of nutrition/diet he should be getting.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You can supplement your Anzu's diet with egg food as this is highly nutritious and will be helpful in terms of replenishing the energy levels lost during the moult and will also promote healthy feather growth. You can add flax seeds and Niger seeds to the egg food as these are also good for moulting budgies.
To help with the general discomfort and itch from the moult, you can offer Anzu a shallow dish of water in case he wants to bathe.
If he likes likes, another alternative is to place a dripping wet leafy green. Some budgies prefer to bathe on their veggies and eat them in the process. Depending on his preference, you can also gently mist him with a spray bottle.

You will find detailed info on these links: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html

These articles on diet may also be of use: 
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

Be sure to check the sticky threads at the top of the Diet and Nutrition section for all the info.


----------



## Jxiong (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you! For the egg, should it be cut into small pieces when its hard boiled? Or should I just cut it in half?


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

From what I know, it doesn't really matter. Some budgies prefer it whole, some prefer it mashed or cut up.


----------



## Jxiong (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## annarose (Jul 19, 2016)

This is also a good time to put a budgie first aid kit together, if you haven't already. If Anzu is just starting a molt he is going to have some blood feathers for the next while. If you're not sure what that means check out this article that outlines the first aid measures you should be familiar with just in case your budgie has an accident and breaks one of them.


----------



## Jxiong (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you for the tip! I never heard about blood feathers and I will surely get the items to be prepared!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, you can serve the egg in many different ways. However, most budgies enjoy it finely chopped or mashed  

Best of luck with little Anzu's moult and I hope he gets over it soon!


----------



## annarose (Jul 19, 2016)

Your welcome 

This is another page that's got a good diagram of the stages of feather growth. Sometimes pin feathers can look kinda freaky, so it's nice to know that's how they're supposed to look.


----------

